# Todays is day31.... new picture of babies



## Chickens (Feb 21, 2017)

So i got a pair of rabbits for my kids last year in april (from rural king) and today is day 31 since they mated its still dark and kinda rainy out and i'm getting the kids ready for school. Ill be going out to feed water and check for babies. I have no idea what kinda rabbits ive got this will be her 2nd litter first litter was unexpected and were all dead when i found them. I havent seen and fur in her box but i didnt see any fur last time either until i found the dead babies so ill cross my fingers and go check her box i will update asap!


this is my doe Jessica this pic was takin when were first got her 

the little whiteish one in the back is my buck Roger this pic also taken when we first got them

on our way home from rural king with the new bunnies Roger and Jessica ( they had the names fluffy and hoppy at first lol little girls and theyre names) she had a male duck named princess lol


----------



## micah wotring (Feb 21, 2017)

Hope it goes smoothly fer ya!


----------



## samssimonsays (Feb 21, 2017)

How exciting!


----------



## Chickens (Feb 21, 2017)

micah wotring said:


> Hope it goes smoothly fer ya!





samssimonsays said:


> How exciting!


We got babies!

sorry for the bad pic jessica kept photo bombing lol


----------



## Chickens (Feb 21, 2017)

She has her fur beside them it's not real cold out but should i try to put it on them?


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 21, 2017)

Congrats!  If the doe is okay with you reaching in there you could move the fur to cover them up a bit.  The kits will wiggle around and may uncover themselves from time to time.  Good luck with them!


----------



## Chickens (Feb 21, 2017)

Thank you i cant tell how many are in there yet it looks like a bunny pile but theyre wiggling around she doesnt mind me petting her and she will eat out of my hand shes not crazy about me picking her up though maybe ill try to put some fur on them before dark if she doesnt do it herself its all around the babies but just not on them im sure she knows more about baby bunnies than me


----------



## Bunnylady (Feb 21, 2017)

Congrats on the live litter!

The babies will crawl around quite a bit; they instinctively seek the warmth of their littermates. If they wander out from under the fur, they may die of hypothermia; that's why nest boxes are usually scarcely bigger than the doe. There should be a sort of hollow somewhere in there where most of the babies are; I would put any wanderers in there and make sure all of the fur in there, too. The doe generally does nothing about actually moving the babies around, so if they wander away from the nest, they usually die.


----------



## Chickens (Feb 21, 2017)

Bunnylady said:


> Congrats on the live litter!
> 
> The babies will crawl around quite a bit; they instinctively seek the warmth of their littermates. If they wander out from under the fur, they may die of hypothermia; that's why nest boxes are usually scarcely bigger than the doe. There should be a sort of hollow somewhere in there where most of the babies are; I would put any wanderers in there and make sure all of the fur in there, too. The doe generally does nothing about actually moving the babies around, so if they wander away from the nest, they usually die.


 thats good to know i was worried her box would be to little and i will keep my eye on them i dont think they can get out of the box but i will make sure they all stay together


----------



## samssimonsays (Feb 21, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 21, 2017)

YAY!


----------



## Chickens (Feb 21, 2017)

My know it all mother in law is telling me not to touch them or momma will smell me and not want anything to do with them but momma smells me everyday lol "hey here comes the food" my question is how am i supposed to make sure theyre all alive and warm and together if im not supposed to touch them its not like im gna be playing with them or anything theyre just hours old is there any truth to this sorry i am a newbie just dont want to make mistakes


----------



## samssimonsays (Feb 21, 2017)

If the mom is ok with it they will be fine. I always handled my babies from the moment they were born. It specializes them and familiarizes then with your smell. How is your bond with mom?


----------



## samssimonsays (Feb 21, 2017)

They say the same about birds as well and truth is, they take them back. In fact when I did wildlife rehab we'd take one baby bird and find a nest of the same type bird and stick it in there. The mom (wild) adopted it as her own. There are some rabbits that will not be ok with it. But if she is calm and ok with you handling the kits then it "should" be ok.


----------



## Chickens (Feb 21, 2017)

She has never bitten or growled at me always comes up to be petted my husband moved her to her new cage i dont think she liked being picked up she was kicking and scratching him but also im there primary care giver so to speak so maybe it was my husband? I gave her food and water this morning and she acts super happy and proud of her self she didnt growl or act mean toward me like she was protecting her babies  when i was feeding her


----------



## Chickens (Feb 21, 2017)

samssimonsays said:


> They say the same about birds as well and truth is, they take them back. In fact when I did wildlife rehab we'd take one baby bird and find a nest of the same type bird and stick it in there. The mom (wild) adopted it as her own. There are some rabbits that will not be ok with it. But if she is calm and ok with you handling the kits then it "should" be ok.


 sorry to keep bother yall with questions can i give my rabbits steel cut oats? Just trying to think of good treats to give momma for her hard work last night/this morning


----------



## Chickens (Feb 21, 2017)

I also have alpha squares?


----------



## micah wotring (Feb 21, 2017)

Woohoo!!! Congrats on the litter! Glad they're alive! 

I'm not sure about feeding them. I'm just getting into rabbits myself. I don't think it could hurt as long as you don't give 'm too much of one thing. IDK though...I'd wait until one of the rabbit folks says something...


----------



## Chickens (Feb 21, 2017)

Ok against mom in laws advice i checked the babies good thing too one in pic up there u see couple babies and a pile of fur well when i open top of box under that pile of fur was more wiggly little bodies i moved other one over to the bunny pile from my count and keep in mind i didnt wanna touch to much theres 8 or 9 little wiggly bodies didnt find any dead ones there was some blood on the straw but im thinking that was from kindling (sorry if im using that wrong im learning)


----------



## micah wotring (Feb 21, 2017)

Chickens said:


> Ok against mom in laws advice i checked the babies good thing too one in pic up there u see couple babies and a pile of fur well when i open top of box under that pile of fur was more wiggly little bodies i moved other one over to the bunny pile from my count and keep in mind i didnt wanna touch to much theres 8 or 9 little wiggly bodies didnt find any dead ones there was some blood on the straw but im thinking that was from kindling (sorry if im using that wrong im learning)


The word kindling? Yer using it right. Same as farrowing or kidding or lambing or calving...and such... 

We have had several litters and we usually handle the kits (babies) early on. No problems so far! I bet they'll be just fine as long as they keep together


----------



## Chickens (Feb 21, 2017)

I hope so this is my first time ever having kits that were alive when i found them this is my  2nd set of rabbits about 7 years ago i had a half lion head that had kits 2 weeks after we got her didnt know anything about rabbits didnt know she was pregnant didnt know she was a she a neighbor lady gave her to the kids we got her a mate later on that she killed i dont remember if it was a girl or boy just thought she was lonely found out quick she didnt like room mates she lived a long happy life she passed away spring b4 last got the kids these rabbits last spring still not know squat about rabbits they were in same cage for about 7 months when daughter went out to feed em and found dead kits and we found out we had a male and female thats when we separated them but hubby and mother in law wanted to try for more kits so of course im here alone tryin to figure this out lol


----------



## Chickens (Feb 21, 2017)

I have no idea what kind they are but she is waaaay bigger than he is is it normal for them to have 8 or 9 kits per litter? Will she be able to nurse that many


----------



## micah wotring (Feb 21, 2017)

Again, I am definitely not an expert but I'd say that she would definitely be able to nurse that many. Sometimes rabbits have just a few but in good health they can have lots! We had one doe that had two litters of 13-14 kits in a row! Only 10 or so lived out of each litter but we think that was because of inbreeding...

Sooo, it is normal and they should be fine.


----------



## Chickens (Feb 21, 2017)

Im gonna drive my self nuts haha 2 bbs nest of kits 2 of last years bbs that still think im momma cant go outside with out them wanting to be lap goats lol bunches of chickens dogs and 2 legged kids and hubby a part time job and im loving every minute of it


----------



## micah wotring (Feb 21, 2017)

XD I love hanging with the animals too!
Just yesterday I was reading a book and I sat in the middle of the yard on a bucket. The chickens ignored me. The ducks just sat there and blinked at me. But my tom strutted in circles around me! LOL


----------



## Chickens (Feb 21, 2017)

Lol i dont have turkeys but my neighbors sometimes comes over when its feeding time lol its a hen? (I dont know what u call a female turkey) named easter shes super friendly


----------



## micah wotring (Feb 21, 2017)

Chickens said:


> Lol i dont have turkeys but my neighbors sometimes comes over when its feeding time lol its a hen? (I dont know what u call a female turkey) named easter shes super friendly


Yeah, it's called a hen. It's funny all the diff names for the diff animals...eg: Joey(Baby kangaroo)...Why don't you just say baby kangaroo! XD

Yeah, those turkey hens will follow you around...


----------



## Chickens (Feb 21, 2017)

Yeah i know what u mean does and bucks deer rabbits goats im sure theres more but still a baby rabbit is a kit a baby goat a kid a baby deer well idk what u call a baby deer guess ill google it. i google everything thats how i found this site! My hubby looks at me like im searching internet for another man lol nope just googling goats haha i dont have a facebook page but i do have a BYH page i would rather socialize with or about animals im sure my coworkers are tired of hearing about my fur babies but i dont care


----------



## samssimonsays (Feb 21, 2017)

i have given oats, barley, steam rolled oats, black oil sunflower seeds and so on.


----------



## micah wotring (Feb 21, 2017)

Chickens said:


> Yeah i know what u mean does and bucks deer rabbits goats im sure theres more but still a baby rabbit is a kit a baby goat a kid a baby deer well idk what u call a baby deer guess ill google it. i google everything thats how i found this site! My hubby looks at me like im searching internet for another man lol nope just googling goats haha i dont have a facebook page but i do have a BYH page i would rather socialize with or about animals im sure my coworkers are tired of hearing about my fur babies but i dont care


A baby deer would be a fawn...
Cattle and Elephants are the same too! Cow, Bull, Calve, etc.

Precisely! I ain't got Facebook either. MUCH prefer to talk about animals than to talk about politics and such...
I'll put a link in here to another site called BackYard Chickens. It's a sister site to BYH. It looks quite different but is still awesome! You'll learn how to navigate in no time. Anyway, it's more centered around poultry rather than mammals so I thought (Mainly cuz of yer username) you might wanna check it out...Here's the link: http://www.backyardchickens.com/


----------



## Chickens (Feb 21, 2017)

Yes i have been on that site also as for my username i was in a hurry to ask about my bb from last year chickens is what came to mind lol i came here when i got my frist goat BYC was the first site i was on i love my chickens but the goats are by far my favorite (besides my side kick Tink) shes my very spoiled very much a big baby mutt lol she HATES my chickens or loves em depends on how u look at it lol i have to keep her away from the chickens but plays well with the rabbits and goats i think shes got some kinda bird hunting dog in her she points like a hunting dog


----------



## Chickens (Feb 21, 2017)

samssimonsays said:


> i have given oats, barley, steam rolled oats, black oil sunflower seeds and so on.


 thanks i was waiting on someone to answer that before i gave her any should i just give a little pinch or 2 until shes used to it can they make her sick if she eats to much at once


----------



## Bunnylady (Feb 21, 2017)

Chickens said:


> She has never bitten or growled at me always comes up to be petted my husband moved her to her new cage* i dont think she liked being picked up she was kicking and scratching him*



Most rabbits don't like to be picked up. With practice, you can find ways to do it that can reduce the likelihood of you getting ripped up, but even very friendly rabbits may totally wig out when picked up.

If your rabbit knows you, she is most likely going to be fine with you handling her kits. I've had occasional does that growled and boxed at me, even though they were friendly previous to being bred, so it would probably be a good idea to keep the kiddos out of the box for now. Even if your young'uns are old enough not to squeeze the babies, kits are very twitchy, and they can flip themselves right out of your hands very easily. Besides, they tend to pee when disturbed, and I doubt the kids would enjoy that very much (both of these behaviors tend to disappear about the time the eyes open). It is important to check the babies at least once per day, just to make sure they are all getting fed and to remove any that don't make it for some reason (sorry, MIL, but that's antique advice that is almost never true, at least these days)


----------



## Chickens (Feb 21, 2017)

So much excitment going on im not gonna get anything done running inside and outside checking babies talking on here i did manage to run some dish water lol but that was half hour ago and i havnt washed a dish


----------



## Chickens (Feb 21, 2017)

Bunnylady said:


> Most rabbits don't like to be picked up. With practice, you can find ways to do it that can reduce the likelihood of you getting ripped up, but even very friendly rabbits may totally wig out when picked up.
> 
> If your rabbit knows you, she is most likely going to be fine with you handling her kits. I've had occasional does that growled and boxed at me, even though they were friendly previous to being bred, so it would probably be a good idea to keep the kiddos out of the box for now. Even if your young'uns are old enough not to squeeze the babies, kits are very twitchy, and they can flip themselves right out of your hands very easily. Besides, they tend to pee when disturbed, and I doubt the kids would enjoy that very much (both of these behaviors tend to disappear about the time the eyes open). It is important to check the babies at least once per day, just to make sure they are all getting fed and to remove any that don't make it for some reason (sorry, MIL, but that's antique advice that is almost never true, at least these days)


 thats what i thought too shes ALWAYS telling me the right way to do things lol its goes in one ear and out other maybe thats why we get along i dont argue with her just smile and nod and do what i please anyway lol as for the kiddos i wont let them touch just yet they are 13 and 14 my daughter (13) is an animal wisperer lol all the animals like her shes a big help around here it will about kill her but she will wait until its safer for the kits before she messes with them but my son is into GIRLS lol and thats about it


----------



## Chickens (Feb 21, 2017)

samssimonsays said:


> i have given oats, barley, steam rolled oats, black oil sunflower seeds and so on.


 i gave her just a pinch of the steel cut oats and loved them thanks for the advice


----------



## promiseacres (Feb 21, 2017)

Treats are fine if she's used tothem, otherwise just a bit, Sunflower seeds, alfalfa, greens, ect. I handle my kits daily, that way I can check for any problems. Also while she's nursing free choice feed, hay, and keep fresh water available. My velveteen lops are 5.5 to 7 pounds litters have been 4 to 12. Try and split litters over 8. Doesn't always work but I try to breed 2 does at the same time so I can foster if need be.


----------



## Chickens (Feb 21, 2017)

Well kids are home from school and my dd is already in love lol


----------



## Bossroo (Feb 22, 2017)

micah wotring said:


> Again, I am definitely not an expert but I'd say that she would definitely be able to nurse that many. Sometimes rabbits have just a few but in good health they can have lots! We had one doe that had two litters of 13-14 kits in a row! Only 10 or so lived out of each litter but we think that was because of inbreeding...
> 
> Sooo, it is normal and they should be fine.


The number of kits that are conceived depends on how many ova are released from the doe's ovary, then how many of those are actually fertilized.  The vigor of the kits at birth depends on their position and implantation in the doe's uterus for the amount of nutrition each receives which in turn determines how vigorous the new kit is to attach to the doe's nipple and ability to nurse.  Those that are lacking in vigor soon expire.  So, NOT due to inbreeding. example:  the entire Morgan horse breed is based on ONE single stallion... Justin Morgan.    Educate yourself by reading a good genetics Collage text book rather than some book written by an author  that professes to be an "expert" , or a google search that is full of conflicting "facts", not to mention that you heard it on the grapevine or a text from someone.


----------



## Chickens (Feb 22, 2017)

I just check on Jessica and her kits she is still happy and eating and all of her kits are still fat and wiggly


----------



## micah wotring (Feb 22, 2017)

Bossroo said:


> The number of kits that are conceived depends on how many ova are released from the doe's ovary, then how many of those are actually fertilized. The vigor of the kits at birth depends on their position and implantation in the doe's uterus for the amount of nutrition each receives which in turn determines how vigorous the new kit is to attach to the doe's nipple and ability to nurse. Those that are lacking in vigor soon expire. So, NOT due to inbreeding. example: the entire Morgan horse breed is based on ONE single stallion... Justin Morgan. Educate yourself by reading a good genetics Collage text book rather than some book written by an author that professes to be an "expert" , or a google search that is full of conflicting "facts", not to mention that you heard it on the grapevine or a text from someone.


Sorry for the confusion and thank you for explaining this.
So, is there something (aside from health of the mother) that will affect the vigor of the young?
I plan on getting a book on genetics soon. Until then people like you on BYH and BYC is all I have...

Thanks


----------



## micah wotring (Feb 22, 2017)

Bossroo said:


> The number of kits that are conceived depends on how many ova are released from the doe's ovary, then how many of those are actually fertilized.  The vigor of the kits at birth depends on their position and implantation in the doe's uterus for the amount of nutrition each receives which in turn determines how vigorous the new kit is to attach to the doe's nipple and ability to nurse.  Those that are lacking in vigor soon expire.  So, NOT due to inbreeding. example:  the entire Morgan horse breed is based on ONE single stallion... Justin Morgan.    Educate yourself by reading a good genetics Collage text book rather than some book written by an author  that professes to be an "expert" , or a google search that is full of conflicting "facts", not to mention that you heard it on the grapevine or a text from someone.


Also, would inbreeding cause blindness?
This is probably not the thread to discuss this in...I will try to find a book!


----------



## Chickens (Feb 22, 2017)

Ask away im learning too lol through ur questions and my own and i feel like a stalker lurking reading everyones post hoping it will be something useful to me too


----------



## Bunnylady (Feb 22, 2017)

micah wotring said:


> would inbreeding cause blindness?



No, but breeding two rabbits with a specific gene that causes blindness (like the Max factor) together, regardless of their relationship to each other, makes it pretty likely that at least one of the offspring will inherit the gene from both parents and wind up blind.

Likewise, breeding two rabbits that are full siblings of the two rabbits referred to in the previous paragraph, but which_ didn't _happen to inherit the Max factor, together, will not result in Max factor blind babies, no matter how many breedings you do nor how closely they may be related.


----------



## Chickens (Feb 22, 2017)

the sun is out the sun is out and its supposed to be 70 today and tomorrow .... sorry just had to share lol


----------



## micah wotring (Feb 22, 2017)

Bunnylady said:


> No, but breeding two rabbits with a specific gene that causes blindness (like the Max factor) together, regardless of their relationship to each other, makes it pretty likely that at least one of the offspring will inherit the gene from both parents and wind up blind.
> 
> Likewise, breeding two rabbits that are full siblings of the two rabbits referred to in the previous paragraph, but which_ didn't _happen to inherit the Max factor, together, will not result in Max factor blind babies, no matter how many breedings you do nor how closely they may be related.


Ah, okay...that makes sense...
Thanks!



Chickens said:


> the sun is out the sun is out and its supposed to be 70 today and tomorrow .... sorry just had to share lol


It's great outside here too!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Feb 22, 2017)

Just an addition, @Chickens,
Bunny Lady is my go to on most rabbit related and genetics questions, and she is right abt small kids not handling the kits.
I was 10-12 when I had full responsibility of handling mine. It is best not to handle them a lot until they are a week old anyway with eyes beginning to open, etc. other than checking them each day for plump bellies.


----------



## Chickens (Feb 22, 2017)

Thank you!!


Pastor Dave said:


> Just an addition, @Chickens,
> Bunny Lady is my go to on most rabbit related and genetics questions, and she is right abt small kids not handling the kits.
> I was 10-12 when I had full responsibility of handling mine. It is best not to handle them a lot until they are a week old anyway with eyes beginning to open, etc. other than checking them each day for plump bellies.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Feb 22, 2017)

I guess what I meant, was that your kids aren't small and should help as long as you trust em and teach em the right ways.


----------



## Chickens (Feb 28, 2017)

one week old today jessica rabbit is being a very good momma shes a keeper (kinda have to keep her she belongs to the kiddos) lol


----------



## Chickens (Feb 28, 2017)

samssimonsays said:


> i have given oats, barley, steam rolled oats, black oil sunflower seeds and so on.


 she loves those oats . Reading your bunny journals are a big help just wanted to say thanks


----------



## samssimonsays (Feb 28, 2017)

You are so welcome! I am glad they were helpful to even one person


----------



## Chickens (Feb 28, 2017)

Chickens said:


> View attachment 28571 View attachment 28572 one week old today jessica rabbit is being a very good momma shes a keeper (kinda have to keep her she belongs to the kiddos) lol





samssimonsays said:


> You are so welcome! I am glad they were helpful to even one person


----------



## Chickens (Feb 28, 2017)

I have no idea what i did there lol


----------



## samssimonsays (Feb 28, 2017)

It is ok! I have done that as well!


----------

